# Double lug meter can



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Auselect said:


> I'm trying to change a two fam back to a single, does anyone know of a 200A meter can, overhead, that will take 2 x 100A SEU going out?
> 
> My wholesaler said there is no such thing so I thought I would check with you guys....



Look on page 20 This may work.....http://www.milbankmfg.com/Products/Catalogs/CatalogFiles/PDF/REC.pdf


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Jesus, what are you saving by not running a new riser? $100?? Some non-standard meter can will cost more than that.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

It would be just as easy to install a 200amp panel and feed the second one from that one.


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

Milbank offers load-tap connectors, if this would work for you. http://www.milbankmfg.com/products/catalogs/CatalogFiles/PDF/K4977LoadTapConnector.pdf


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out why anything is being done to this. If you aren't upgrading the whole service, what's the point?


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Jesus, what are you saving by not running a new riser? $100?? Some non-standard meter can will cost more than that.


Maybe you miss understand what I'm doing, if I replace the double can with a single, I don't have to replace anything else if I can get a double lug, this is the cheapest way.
I gave him a price to replace the whole service which will fix his problem but I'm just seeing if there is another way


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

k_buz said:


> I'm trying to figure out why anything is being done to this. If you aren't upgrading the whole service, what's the point?


He's paying for 2 meters, wants to only pay for one. I'm just looking at options, obviously I have given him a price to replace the whole service.


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> It would be just as easy to install a 200amp panel and feed the second one from that one.


I know this, but that really doesn't answer my question, but thank you for your help.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yea, I see now. You could always go with a 320 socket and double lugs.


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Yea, I see now. You could always go with a 320 socket and double lugs.


That means nothing to me, I'm from Australia, what's the 320?


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

CopperSlave said:


> Milbank offers load-tap connectors, if this would work for you. http://www.milbankmfg.com/products/catalogs/CatalogFiles/PDF/K4977LoadTapConnector.pdf


That's looks like it will work, thanks mate!


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Your location states New York. :whistling2:


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

k_buz said:


> Your location states New York. :whistling2:


Yes it does, what's your point? People do move


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Your location states you are from New York. Most, if not all, electricians in the US will know what a 320A socket is. It was assumed that you would too.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Auselect said:


> That means nothing to me, I'm from Australia, what's the 320?


It's a 320 amp unit, the next size bigger than a 200. Pretty common meter and has double lugs. Cost around three hundred last time I bought one I think.


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

k_buz said:


> Your location states you are from New York. Most, if not all, electricians in the US will know what a 320A socket is. It was assumed that you would too.


Only been here 4yrs, now I know, thanks


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

But you joined 6 months ago. Fix your profile. It is hard to answer questions when we don't really know where people live.
Thanks


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

nolabama said:


> It's a 320 amp unit, the next size bigger than a 200. Pretty common meter and has double lugs. Cost around three hundred last time I bought one I think.


Actually it's a 400A meter can rated for 320 Amps continuous. Read the UL label inside the next one you see. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

k_buz said:


> Your location states you are from New York. Most, if not all, electricians in the US will know what a 320A socket is. It was assumed that you would too.


A S S 
U
ME


Yep that's the issue here........:laughing:


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> But you joined 6 months ago. Fix your profile. It is hard to answer questions when we don't really know where people live.
> Thanks


Shall do, but what on my profile do I need to change, it looks correct to me but I only have the mobile version of ET on my phone


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Auselect said:


> Shall do, but what on my profile do I need to change, it looks correct to me but I only have the mobile version of ET on my phone


Click on this link and that will take you to the computer version of ET and you can go to your user control panel..:thumbsup:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> Actually it's a 400A meter can rated for 320 Amps continuous. Read the UL label inside the next one you see. :thumbsup:


That all depends which jurisdiction you use it in, I've used them in PA for 400 amp resi, on Long Island it's a 400 amp trans s cabinet for 400 amp resi or comm.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> That all depends which jurisdiction you use it in, I've used them in PA for 400 amp resi, on Long Island it's a 400 amp trans s cabinet for 400 amp resi or comm.


They do make a 400 amp cont meter can. Usually they are 320 amp cont.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know what the UL sticker says, I ask the guy at the counter for a 320 amp meter pan and he brings me one. He generally asks some silly question like three wire or lever pullout or some other crap and I tell him give me the one Entergy won't fail please.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ANybody needs 320's I can ship them way cheaper than 300. Like half of that


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> ANybody needs 320's I can ship them way cheaper than 300. Like half of that


Bypass ? 5 jaw ?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Bypass ? 5 jaw ?


That's the silly questions.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Bypass ? 5 jaw ?


 
Yes bypass, no 5th jaw


----------

